# ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد شرح وافي عن درفلة الصفائح المعدنية بواسطة ثلاث اسطوانات rolling machine



## محمد حسين الطائي (17 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد شرح وافي عن درفلة الصفائح المعدنية بواسطة ثلاث اسطوانات rolling machine شاكرا تعاونكم معي


----------

